# Wii #1963 - Red Steel 2 (Europe)



## Chanser (Mar 13, 2010)

^^wiirelease-3626^^

*Wii MotionPlus required!*


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 13, 2010)

is this for real then holy shit. also is this mutil player on just one?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome. I'll try to find it soon!


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 13, 2010)

I think I might wait to buy it legit. I support my devs.


----------



## X D D X (Mar 13, 2010)

OMG! I have been waiting for this far too long to miss out on this! Definately buying it when it's officially out though.


----------



## nando (Mar 13, 2010)

already? is it early? when is the ntsc due? is it worth waiting? are there localized differences? where can i downloads the motion plus?


----------



## superrob (Mar 13, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> already? is it early? when is the ntsc due? is it worth waiting? are there localized differences? *where can i downloads the motion plus?*


----------



## BiscuitBee (Mar 13, 2010)

Say what?! This one fell off the radar for me.



			
				nando said:
			
		

> where can i downloads the motion plus?


Hey Gbatemp.net, is there a rule against asking where to download this?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Actually, nando, the motion plus is a hardware addon for your Wiimote.


----------



## Fakie! (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy shit! Wasn't expecting this at all.


----------



## nando (Mar 13, 2010)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Say what?! This one fell off the radar for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i'm only joking. i got 2 of them already in anticipation for the game. just got excited.


----------



## playallday (Mar 13, 2010)

Sweet, can't wait for the review!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy shit, its out. Oh wait, since I dont have WM+ I cant play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will buy it anyways heh


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2010)

any CP?


----------



## cacildo (Mar 13, 2010)

superrob said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> > already? is it early? when is the ntsc due? is it worth waiting? are there localized differences? *where can i downloads the motion plus?*



Sorry, man, but it was obviously a joke. 

You got trololoded by yourself


----------



## Lubbo (Mar 13, 2010)

slowly downloading it now via torrent


----------



## nutella (Mar 13, 2010)

didnt know it coming. totally forgot about it. good thing i bought my wm+ on impulse


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 13, 2010)

superrob said:
			
		

> nando said:
> 
> 
> 
> > already? is it early? when is the ntsc due? is it worth waiting? are there localized differences? *where can i downloads the motion plus?*


No seriously STOP BEING A TROLL WHERE CAN I DOWNLOADS TEH MOTIONPLUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On a more serious note, how the hell does this connect with the first red steel at all? The two games are just so different in art styles, setting, gameplay etc.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 13, 2010)

AWESOME FIRST HGSS AND NOW THIS!!
THIS IS GONNA BE A GREAT WEEKEND!!


----------



## X D D X (Mar 13, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> No seriously STOP BEING A TROLL WHERE CAN I DOWNLOADS TEH MOTIONPLUS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dev team thought of calling it something else, but then the game had Sword fighting and Gun play. If people heard that, they'd go "Oh, like Red Steel?", so the dev team just called it Red Steel because the game focuses on Sword fighting and Gun play just like the original.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 13, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> On a more serious note, how the hell does this connect with the first red steel at all? The two games are just so different in art styles, setting, gameplay etc.



They don't. I think both developers and critics alike have acknowledged this has nothing to do with the first game except the name. Well, it does feature the promised "gun and sword" gameplay that the first game paraded around with but ultimately failed at.


----------



## Nimbus (Mar 13, 2010)

I have to admit this, the boxart for this game looks pretty badass.

I've never played Red Steel though....


----------



## Darrien14 (Mar 13, 2010)

downloading now


----------



## iggloovortex (Mar 13, 2010)

Im so pissed i still havent got my WM+ yet. i still dont even have wii sports resort. i might actually have to buy this one for the bundled motion plus


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 13, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then that's a fail. I actually want to know what happened after the first one, the story had lots of potential. Besides the control faults, I actually liked it.


----------



## Askherserenity (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone else having trouble getting it to work? Tried it with usb loader gx


----------



## nehe32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy shit. already? Cant wait to get this and buy it too


----------



## El-ahrairah (Mar 13, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> where can i downloads the motion plus?



I lol'd! Think I'll wait for the NTSC version.


----------



## longtom1 (Mar 13, 2010)

pal version comes with 4.1 update


----------



## Askherserenity (Mar 13, 2010)

USB Loader GX and Neogamma with a dvd doesnt work. Green screen/black screen.


----------



## Kenshin Br (Mar 13, 2010)

I will buy. I don't have motionplus, so I will get with it.

The problem is that it will cost 60 to 70 dollars in US, more than 120 dollars here.

Yeah, this is fu...in Brazil for you. LOL. Sad but true. ;(



			
				cacildo said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont like this kind of joke because there so many idiots on the Internet that you cant really tell when someone is doing a joke.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2010)

Askherserenity said:
			
		

> USB Loader GX and Neogamma with a dvd doesnt work. Green screen/black screen.


i guess that answers my question


----------



## djbubba2002 (Mar 13, 2010)

The dump is region free...


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

Askherserenity said:
			
		

> USB Loader GX and Neogamma with a dvd doesnt work. Green screen/black screen.


might need an alt dol fix similar to Sports Resort


----------



## Askherserenity (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats exactly what it was. I just used the option in usb loader gx to get the dol from the disc, watched dumb motion plus movie and thats it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2010)

you need to watch that movie every single time though don't you?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

Askherserenity said:
			
		

> Thats exactly what it was. I just used the option in usb loader gx to get the dol from the disc, watched dumb motion plus movie and thats it.


awesome it was just a suggestion glad it worked =) btw do you have to watch the video every time it loads up? or is it a 1 time thing like sports resort?


----------



## nando (Mar 13, 2010)

djbubba2002 said:
			
		

> The dump is region free...




what you talking about? how do you know?


----------



## simplyBacon (Mar 13, 2010)

WTF !?!?! wow this was unexpected. Ahh well time to start DOWNLOADINGGGG ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone know if you have to do the same thing as Wii Sports Resort in order to play this game ? (watch the motion+ video, use alternate dol, etcetc)


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

simplyBacon said:
			
		

> WTF !?!?! wow this was unexpected. Ahh well time to start DOWNLOADINGGGG !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes its the same


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 13, 2010)

HOW!! Is it region free anyone care to answer? I don't want to download it just to find the us version released a while after :\


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> HOW!! Is it region free anyone care to answer? I don't want to download it just to find the us version released a while after :\


its the PAL version but you can play it on NTSC-U just force it to NTSC and also this is an early release

correction the PAL version comes out a few days after the US release Japan release is May


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh.. Well nvm. I thought it was actually the same game for different countries.>.>


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

there might be a region free out there somewhere but its not the official dump


----------



## Chanser (Mar 13, 2010)

Works fine on cfg usb loader. 

Loving the game so far, the modern western japanese theme is interesting, it does look pretty and runs nice n smooth.
You do dead or alive looking missions on the board for cash to improve your sword and learn new skills, you can get extra cash by destroying barrel and phone booths, shooting locked crates etc.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Works fine on cfg usb loader.
> 
> Loving the game so far, the modern western japanese theme is interesting, it does look pretty and runs nice n smooth.
> You do dead or alive looking missions on the board for cash to improve your sword and learn new skills, you can get extra cash by destroying barrel and phone booths, shooting locked crates etc.


so is the modern western japanese theme like Sukiyaki Western Django?


----------



## Chanser (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah looks like that from the photos I've seen.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Yeah looks like that from the photos I've seen.


haha cool that alone makes it a must play game =D


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2010)

so you have to watch the m+ video each time?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> so you have to watch the m+ video each time?


no its the same as Sports Resort just watch it once and thats it =)


----------



## Chanser (Mar 13, 2010)

I didn't need to watch the video at all.


----------



## ph00p (Mar 13, 2010)

Askherserenity said:
			
		

> Thats exactly what it was. I just used the option in usb loader gx to get the dol from the disc, watched dumb motion plus movie and thats it.




Can you help a noob out here do we need another dol file or will any dummy file work?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2010)

when i used the alt dol method on mp3 it created a weird save file as soon as i went into the wiis save game menu it auto deleted it. will this happen with red steel?


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> when i used the alt dol method on mp3 it created a weird save file as soon as i went into the wiis save game menu it auto deleted it. will this happen with red steel?


i dont think so and apparently some members are able to load the game normally with some loaders but i use USB Loader GX and its the method i use its the exact same as Wii Sports Resort


----------



## florian (Mar 13, 2010)

*Work on wii PAL in 4.1E with wiikey 2 but in the game it froze ? same protection i think to new super mario bros wii ?*


----------



## Icey (Mar 13, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Works fine on cfg usb loader.



Cheers for this info. I was wondering if it would work with CFG Loader but was too lazy to download it to see for myself.


----------



## florian (Mar 13, 2010)

Icey said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure work fine ? because froze in game for me ? same protection for news super mario bros wii ?


----------



## tatumanu (Mar 13, 2010)

Untill now it worked just fine ... had no freezes, when i launched it through neogamma it did display a green screen for a few seconds (got me worried) but it works.
The sword part is ok, not as responsive as i hoped and does have a delay to it, but you can costumize the sensitivity of it and all. First impressions are that is mission based and you find yourself moving back and forward on the same areas and that seems to be getting repetitive and got me bored after 3 missions . Anyway its a good game and the reason i got the motion plus on the first place.


----------



## florian (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok if i understand no copy protection ?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 13, 2010)

I wonder how the controls are. At least gunplay should be really good. They even used the Wii MotionPlus for aiming to allow you to keep turning even if the Wiimote doesn't see the sensor bar.

For those wondering: yeah, it's quite early. The US one was supposed to be released on march 23rd and the European one march 26th.


----------



## Occult Tech (Mar 13, 2010)

I used the .dol from the disc, and it was fine on USb Loader gx.

As for being an early release, games seem to be getting earlier and earlier ... for instance, Metro 2033 for the 360 dropped yesterday, too ... it's all good


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I didn't think this would be leaked in about a week before the release date at least


----------



## berlinka (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool!! I can't wait to play this.


----------



## scof (Mar 13, 2010)

If I understood well from your posts, this Dump works fine, doensnt it?
Have anyone tested it on Neogamma and usb?


----------



## Blue-K (Mar 13, 2010)

WTF? 11 Days early? Huh...guess I won't complain about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Actually, I will...damm it! Yesterday I though about buying a Motion+, because Red Steel 2 is near...but I didn't in the end (I thought I'll still have time to do this next week). Now I'll have to wait until monday to play this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

But then again, I can still play it earlier, so I guess it's fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Got a pretty nice review from GameOne (German Game Show). Only thing that they didn't liked was that the fights are a bit to hectic, and you won't be using the combos because of that. Otherwise, you can't do much wrong with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Kamiyama (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh, crap. Its time to buy that damned motionplus. Maybe even the game itself after FFXIII and Pokemons.


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 13, 2010)

-------


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 13, 2010)

one of the few games on the wii tht everyone wants... it may get as famous as NMH


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 13, 2010)

I would say, A game worth buying!
Some games deserve to get bought.


----------



## squall23 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wiikey 2, brickblocked the iso, burnt it, played it for 3 hours with firmware 3.2, everything's fine.


----------



## fryguy (Mar 13, 2010)

Tried the game on my Wii 4.1E with Wiikey 2. It wanted to update even though i'm on 4.1. So i used to the configdisc to block all updates. And tried the game, first it says it needs a WM+ which i got but a few seconds later i get "The disc could not be read" :/

Edit: NVM i had to run an original game after changing the chip settings, now it's working.


----------



## WilliamAlanBaile (Mar 13, 2010)

Can anyone confirm that this can be forced to ntsc?  Or does it give a green screen?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 13, 2010)

Kinda funny that the later coming, PAL version gets dumped first. Meh.

I'm getting 3.06GB rar compressed. Haven't played it yet, expect some of my impressions and probably a review in the next week.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Mar 13, 2010)

[Wii] Red Steel 2 [First 20 Minutes]

http://www.viddler.com/explore/ContraNetwork/videos/34/


----------



## 0605053h (Mar 13, 2010)

I only use Wiikey 1.9s with 4.2E and no softmods.

It sounds like it works fine on Wiikey 2.

Do people think it would be safe to run it with the update since I'm on a PAL system and don't use homebrew etc??


----------



## MG4M3R (Mar 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I will buy. I don't have motionplus, so I will get with it.
> 
> The problem is that it will cost 60 to 70 dollars in US, more than 120 dollars here.
> 
> Yeah, this is fu...in Brazil for you. LOL. Sad but true. ;(



Tente procurar o jogo no Mercado Livre 1 mês depois do lançamento.

Comprei o SSBB por apenas 150 reias.

----x-----

Try searching Mercado Livre (our eBay) one month after the official release.

I paid only R$150,00 (U$75,00) in my SSBB.


----------



## furke (Mar 13, 2010)

Working fine on a Wii-key1 modded Wii with USBloader GX

Nice game!!


----------



## scof (Mar 13, 2010)

It is really strange that Ubisoft did not applied an anti-piracy protection for this game.. 
However, I will buy this, because they have made a very good effort..


----------



## Satangel (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice, early dump and around 3GB to download!
I've got 2 Wii Motion Plus, so this baby will get played a lot here


----------



## silkyskeeter (Mar 13, 2010)

Had no trouble booting this game in Usb loader gx @[email protected] I dunno why ppl were having trouble. Havent been able to play it yet because the inlaws are coming over and had to clean up for their arival, but as soon as they leave I am all over this game.


----------



## boybrown (Mar 13, 2010)

I've got it working on an NTSC 4.1U machine through neogamma on a USBloader.

My mate has a 3.4E machine with a Wiikey 1.9s. Its asking him for a system update. I've just read it has a 4.1E update on the disc. Will he be ok to update his machine. he has no homebrew whatsoever on there.

cheers


----------



## Slave (Mar 13, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> any CP?



Am I the only one that didnt understood right away what he said?


----------



## scof (Mar 13, 2010)

boybrown said:
			
		

> I've got it working on an NTSC 4.1U machine through neogamma on a USBloader.
> 
> My mate has a 3.4E machine with a Wiikey 1.9s. Its asking him for a system update. I've just read it has a 4.1E update on the disc. Will he be ok to update his machine. he has no homebrew whatsoever on there.
> 
> cheers



He shouldnt. He have to use the wii iso utilities and delete the update from the iso


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 13, 2010)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> I feel bad for Ubisoft they actually tried with this game.
> peeps will still buy it
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


yes you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cp = copy protection


----------



## boybrown (Mar 13, 2010)

scof said:
			
		

> boybrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the rapid reply. Can you point me in the right direction of what app he will need to remove the update from his iso? 

I'll have a search but any help would be appreciated.
*edit* i found wiipatcher. Hopefully this will work
cheers


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 13, 2010)

I should probably buy this.
After all, Red Steel was the first game I purchased for the Wii on launch day ( along with Zelda ), and despite all its flaws I really enjoyed it.
I will need a motion plus for this, so if they make a bundle with it I'll get it 100%.
Does anybody know if there are any plans to release a bundle ?
That'll be awesome.
Also kudos to Ubisoft for trying, I hope they sell well and stay in business and bring us more good games.
The video looked very interesting.


----------



## boybrown (Mar 13, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> I should probably buy this.
> After all, Red Steel was the first game I purchased for the Wii on launch day ( along with Zelda ), and despite all its flaws I really enjoyed it.
> I will need a motion plus for this, so if they make a bundle with it I'll get it 100%.
> Does anybody know if there are any plans to release a bundle ?
> ...



i'm sure you can only get it in a bundle but may be wrong. I do definitely know it is being sold with motion plus.


----------



## scof (Mar 13, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> I should probably buy this.
> After all, Red Steel was the first game I purchased for the Wii on launch day ( along with Zelda ), and despite all its flaws I really enjoyed it.
> I will need a motion plus for this, so if they make a bundle with it I'll get it 100%.
> Does anybody know if there are any plans to release a bundle ?
> ...



It will be bundled..


----------



## alpo845 (Mar 13, 2010)

When I play the game, It loads a lot and at times goes to a black screen and says "reading disc".  Is this because of a bad burn, or does this happen to anyone else?  It almost makes the game unplayable.


----------



## AceLighting (Mar 13, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> I should probably buy this.
> After all, Red Steel was the first game I purchased for the Wii on launch day ( along with Zelda ), and despite all its flaws I really enjoyed it.
> I will need a motion plus for this, so if they make a bundle with it I'll get it 100%.
> Does anybody know if there are any plans to release a bundle ?
> ...


Me too those were my first two games for the wii aswell


----------



## ConJ (Mar 13, 2010)

Just played the first few missions. And I have to say, i'm liking what I see so far. 

Also love the graphic style.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 13, 2010)

It works on uLoader, if nobody posted that yet. Played for quite a few hours with no flaws.

I approached this game with a lot of mixed feelings. It looked great, but it was also coming as the spiritual successor to a game with major flaws, major enough that it ruined the game. After playing it for a few hours, I can say this game is honestly great. Third party devs should look no further than this for examples of high quality gaming. It provides both excellent sword and gun play, while offering an adventure full of side missions, unlockables, and collectibles, all wrapped in a high production value package. The graphics are also some of the best on the system, period. Expect a full review sometime soon.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 13, 2010)

Its a very good game, the controls work so well and its a pretty little thing too.  Gameplay seems interesting enough.

If we had more of these from 3rd party devs then the mediocre likes of The Conduit wouldn't be so hyped up.

Feels like the first AAA 3rd party title since Dead Space: Extraction.


----------



## scof (Mar 13, 2010)

Is there a specific upload we should download? Or only from GEHENA?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 13, 2010)

scof said:
			
		

> Is there a specific upload we should download? Or only from GEHENA?



Odds are most uploads are just the same dumped but renamed or compressed. Most of them should work.


----------



## KTroopA (Mar 13, 2010)

works fine on USA 4.0 wii. brickblocked and region patched the ISO, plays perfect with CoverFloader. didnt have any wii motion plus video to watch, as did that the 1st time with wii sports resort, so as long as you watched that should run fine i guess. game is very smooth and damn i thought my arm wud dislocate at some of the swings in the training lol. nice french bird on screen as you train lol... but kinda rips you away from the setting. ghey in fact. game looks fun tho


----------



## ibis_87 (Mar 13, 2010)

Great game! Finally, THE swordplay, precisely the way it should be. And while the new style is definitely superb, I miss the realistic graphics from the previous game.


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2010)

Reason it's called Red Steel 2 is becasue it's the the same as the first one is known for. Sword fights, the Asian elements, and gunplay. 

Which this game has all of. And Western theme in general beats the crap out of anything, so hell yeah! 

I'm buying pre-ordering this next week for the extra weapons etc.


----------



## Conor (Mar 13, 2010)

So I'm really interested in this but I have no motion plus,I could buy 2 motion pluses for €35 but are there any other games(upcoming as well)n that use motionplus? Does this have multiplayer?


----------



## 0605053h (Mar 13, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> So I'm really interested in this but I have no motion plus,I could buy 2 motion pluses for €35 but are there any other games(upcoming as well)n that use motionplus? Does this have multiplayer?



the new zelda will use motionplus, so everyone will get one eventually . . .


----------



## Satangel (Mar 13, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> So I'm really interested in this but I have no motion plus,I could buy 2 motion pluses for €35 but are there any other games(upcoming as well)n that use motionplus? Does this have multiplayer?



No multiplayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So weird and a big disappointment.
Check out this topic for your other questions


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 13, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh can't say I care, its not like we expect multiplayer in all games regardless of whether they are FPS or not and to be honest, I see this more of a sword fighting game than anything else.


----------



## saxamo (Mar 13, 2010)

Is this the killer app for the wii motion plus? If so I'm in for 1.


----------



## Mid123 (Mar 13, 2010)

Anybody know a good site to get motion+ cheaply?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 13, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's a sword fighting game then I want it even more! 
The dildo fight game in Wii Sports Resort was fun, so this can be too! Who doesn't want to swordfight with real swords and stab his/her friend?


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 13, 2010)

I haven't bought a Wii or DS game since 2007/2008, besides this (Ordered it a week or two ago on Amazon).

It looked so amazing, and worth the money. When I saw that it got leaked on my homepage, I couldn't believe it. I normally never download a game from a different region, but I did.

The game is all I expected it to be. The aiming is amazing. The Wii Motion Plus helps the IR pointing a little, and makes it so smooth. 

The game so far is great, and it's definitely worth paying for.

Edit:

Yeah, it works with the .DOL fix thing from Wii Sports Resort. If you're having trouble, look up that thread.


----------



## squall23 (Mar 13, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> Is this the killer app for the wii motion plus? If so I'm in for 1.


I'd say so, but despite the whole "casuals are crap" stuff, I still say Wii Sports Resort is a great game.


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, the game is very polished in every way! Even the dubb (btw: it is translated in german, which is a welcome surprise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) is pretty good. It is cheesy but I think in this case it is in a good way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The controls feel great and I like, that there is no weapon-selection. This makes everything very intuitive. The game feels and looks great!


----------



## Fakie! (Mar 13, 2010)

Make sure you play in a dark room. The motion plus uses de sensor bar to calibrate itself and when you point at a very bright source of light it thinks it's the sensor bar. The result will be an uncontrollable sword. This happens a lot in WiiSports resort also and it's one of the main problems people have when they claim the Wii motion plus doesn't work.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 13, 2010)

Fakie! said:
			
		

> Make sure you play in a dark room. The motion plus uses de sensor bar to calibrate itself and when you point at a very bright source of light it thinks it's the sensor bar. The result will be an uncontrollable sword. This happens a lot in WiiSports resort also and it's one of the main problems people have when they claim the Wii motion plus doesn't work.


all you need to do to calibrate the motion plus is set it down on a flat surface for a few seconds...


----------



## Fakie! (Mar 13, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Fakie! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm talking about another kind of calibration. I don't know if that's the right word for it but whatever. In Wii Sports resort options menu you can choose to turn "Sensor Bar Assist" on and off. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## ConJ (Mar 13, 2010)

Fakie! said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never even noticed that, what does it do?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 13, 2010)

ConJ said:
			
		

> Fakie! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It basically turns off the sensor bar. The WM+ can track your movements instead. If you want a good example of this, play Zangeki no Reginleiv, which uses this feature.


----------



## monaug5 (Mar 13, 2010)

Now to play this one!


----------



## slazor (Mar 13, 2010)

Just tried it..... I am impressed. Looks good and runs good.

I was a bit unsure if i was going to pre-order it, but after testing it sealed the deal. 

Picking it up the 26th with my Pokemon SS, can't wait!!!!!

BUY THIS GAME AND SUPPORT IT!!!


----------



## TyrianCubed (Mar 13, 2010)

EDIT: I had problems because I forgot about the stupid WM+ video. Damn that video! lol


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Mar 13, 2010)

I like the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The first one sucked but this is pretty good, gameplay works nicely and even the graphics are good. I guess now that Sony copied the Wiimote we can expect some more of this in HD too.


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm on the third chapter and it just freezes everytime I go to the door. It just freezes saying its loading the disc.. Which i'm not using since I'm running from usb?


----------



## TeenTin (Mar 14, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> I'm on the third chapter and it just freezes everytime I go to the door. It just freezes saying its loading the disc.. Which i'm not using since I'm running from usb?



May be this is a bad dump or unfinished product ?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 14, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> I'm on the third chapter and it just freezes everytime I go to the door. It just freezes saying its loading the disc.. Which i'm not using since I'm running from usb?



What loader are you using? I'm quite a few hours into the game and I haven't had a single freeze or issue with uLoader. Try that. Chanser also says that it runs fine on Cfg USB Loader. I don't think the dump is bad.


----------



## TeenTin (Mar 14, 2010)

Hope to see someone finishing the game.


----------



## mascherano (Mar 14, 2010)

TeenTin said:
			
		

> Hope to see someone finishing the game.


I just finished it (been at it since it was released more or less excluding a few hours off, so maybe 10 hours or so of gameplay), so the release is ok. I'm on a 4.0 PAL with wiikey 2+softmod and I ran it from the latest usbloader gx without a glitch at all.



Spoiler



Some missions tended to become a bit repetitive but it's definitely a game worth buying.


----------



## ZeroTm (Mar 14, 2010)

Got a problem loading this game. Can't start it from the usb loader gx, the only thing happening is a black screen without anything. Installed ios57 from the cios rev 19 thing. I also can't install any wad as it gives me an -1 error and cios 249 doesn't seem to work either. Please halp!


----------



## WiiThoko (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh my fuck.
I'm downloading this game in parts, and part 2 keeps getting corrupted.
I've downloaded it twice now, same error.
This is the third and last time I'm downloading.
This game better be worth the trouble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  *grumble grumble*


----------



## Paul06TC (Mar 14, 2010)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> Got a problem loading this game. Can't start it from the usb loader gx, the only thing happening is a black screen without anything. Installed ios57 from the cios rev 19 thing. I also can't install any wad as it gives me an -1 error and cios 249 doesn't seem to work either. Please halp!



i don't know what your doing wrong...might be a problem with rev 19.  it works fine for me on a 4.1U, usbloader gx rev 614, using rev 18.  also set your version to disc default, don't put it on the Force NTSC (did that the first time and it gave me the black screens), second time changed it back and it worked.


----------



## WiiThoko (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh my fuck.
OH MY FUCK!!!
It was just that I had a lowercase letter in the password instead of an upper case one. >
I WASTED ALL THAT FUCKING TIME REDOWNLOADING WHEN I COULD HAVE BEEN PLAYING THE MOTHERFUCKING GAME.

Ok, done ranting, will play the game tomorrow...

BTW:TeenTin and mascherano, you may want to edit your posts.
We're not allowed to post Wii (or any console) game download sites.
(I presume that's what those are...=P)


----------



## mascherano (Mar 14, 2010)

WiiThoko said:
			
		

> BTW:TeenTin and mascherano, you may want to edit your posts.
> We're not allowed to post Wii (or any console) game download sites.
> (I presume that's what those are...=P)


They are different releases. But I have edited the part I quoted in my previous post. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## WiiThoko (Mar 14, 2010)

No problem.  Didn't know there were different releases, but what the hell.

Also, I'm finally putting this game on to my HDD as we speak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Can't play 'til tomorrow though, it's 12:00 A.M. right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## tHciNc (Mar 14, 2010)

gehenna is the release everyone has. site mentioned just scrubs it to make it a smaller download as it packs better with garbage changed to 0's.


----------



## scof (Mar 14, 2010)

I am downloading thw Espalwii release..I hope it works


----------



## Sotoro (Mar 14, 2010)

So is there any problem with this release?


----------



## florian (Mar 14, 2010)

Red_Steel_2_PAL_Wii-GEHENNA is bad dump or good dump ?


----------



## qdog82 (Mar 14, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> Red_Steel_2_PAL_Wii-GEHENNA is bad dump or good dump ?



*Good* one


----------



## ZeroTm (Mar 14, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> Red_Steel_2_PAL_Wii-GEHENNA is bad dump or good dump ?




Good dump, finally got it to work, awesome game!


----------



## ghetto (Mar 14, 2010)

this one runs very wel on my wiikey 1 1.9s and pal wii 4.2 firmware.


----------



## scof (Mar 14, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> Red_Steel_2_PAL_Wii-GEHENNA is bad dump or good dump ?



Good one


----------



## moli (Mar 14, 2010)

does not work on wii 4.2e + *wasabi dx* 3.0b updates enabled _"unable to read disc"_

anybody got an idea?

(no, not burning problem.
seriously, not.
i mean it.)


----------



## Anakir (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm too addicted to pokemon hgss at the moment to play this. I'll wait for the US release, try it out, then decide whether or not its worth buying.

Gameplay:


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 14, 2010)

Just finished it today, spent a lot of time looking for secret stuff and yeah I enjoyed it a lot.  Like NMH2 it got repetitive at times but not as much as that game.  Safe to say its a good dump, had no problems at all with any stutters, lag or freezing on CFG USB Loader.

Worth buying for sure though, definitely a game I'll play again and again.  At times it made me yearn for a true  sequel to XIII.

Ubisoft should get the same team to do that.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Mar 14, 2010)

Man this game is fun. I just wish the enemies respawned upon leaving the area like Metroid Prime, because the combat is the most fun part of the game. And yes it very repetitive because of the mission system that they use. They really need to remake the original with these play mechanics (similar to how they did with Metriod Prime 1 and 2). I liked the theme of the other game alot more than this one.


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 14, 2010)

Like I said before, the game is amazing, but I'm stuck...

I'm pretty far in the game, at the boss Sanjuro.

I know you have to use The Eagle against his red attacks, and parry his others, but is there anything I'm doing wrong?

I've lost a ton of times already.

Man, I wish the game was out already so I could talk about the game on other sites, or read a guide.

Edit: Wow, I'm glad it worked for me right away.

Normally, nothing works, and I have to spend hours fixing it. Well, I spend that time fixing Wii Sports Resort, and this is the same deal.

Edit#2:

Beat him. I put the game down for a while, turned the controls to "Relaxed" and was able to do it.

Just use The Eagle as much as you can, and when it goes in slow-motion, beat the crap out of him.

Now time to change back to "Athletic" mode.


----------



## blacksoul (Mar 14, 2010)

moli said:
			
		

> does not work on wii 4.2e + *wasabi dx* 3.0b updates enabled _"unable to read disc"_
> 
> anybody got an idea?
> 
> ...



I've got a Wii 4.1E (with IOS from 4.2) & Wasabi (not dx one) firmware 3.0b (same as final)
The game just runs perfectly. So it's not a firmware issue...
You should probably check your downloaded file or this is burn issue.


----------



## Hooya (Mar 14, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> Just finished it today, spent a lot of time looking for secret stuff and yeah I enjoyed it a lot.  Like NMH2 it got repetitive at times but not as much as that game.  Safe to say its a good dump, had no problems at all with any stutters, lag or freezing on CFG USB Loader.
> 
> Worth buying for sure though, definitely a game I'll play again and again.  At times it made me yearn for a true  sequel to XIII.
> 
> Ubisoft should get the same team to do that.



Wow.  Short game or you are a monster.


----------



## moli (Mar 15, 2010)

blacksoul said:
			
		

> I've got a Wii 4.1E (with IOS from 4.2) & Wasabi (not dx one) firmware 3.0b (same as final) So it's not a firmware issue...



what is an _IOS_ ? (hope you get it...) and i have wasabi *dx* so our systems are too different to tell.


----------



## nasune (Mar 15, 2010)

Well I just finished too, but are there any others who think the battle system might be a little unhinged? I mean I left all the gun upgrades, cause of the simple fact that they would never be used. I never used the gun but only the sword, so I find it a little off. I would've preferred the old red steel duel style 'cause it would force me to simply search cover and kill them that way instead of just using some combo's.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Mar 15, 2010)

nasune said:
			
		

> Well I just finished too, but are there any others who think the battle system might be a little unhinged? I mean I left all the gun upgrades, cause of the simple fact that they would never be used. I never used the gun but only the sword, so I find it a little off. I would've preferred the old red steel duel style 'cause it would force me to simply search cover and kill them that way instead of just using some combo's.


Honestly I kinda agree with you but at the same time I kinda dont agree with you. The orginal just seemed stupid that you could only use your sword during a duel and no other time. Where as this one made having a gun pretty much pointless. Just seems stupid that you can shoot enemies in the chest and they just flinch but when you slice them it sets them up for an instant kill (mind you the shooting them in the leg to set up an instant kill was fun). Anyone else see something wrong with that? Put it this way, if you shoot someone in the chest (vest or no vest) it would stagger even the brawliest of men. Then throw in the fact there is no percision slashing (it gives the illusion of percise slashing when you really only have 6 preset collision slashes (meaning the game only reads you slashing 6 direction even tho the animation shows you slashing in the place that you slash your sword) dont believe me? Go slash at a one of those wooden cut-outs or slash and watch the animations of enemies, then tell me I am wrong) or percision shooting in the game (even tho that is what they boasted about), did we really get an upgrade of the orignal? I am not sure if we did or not. On one side the story segments are better in Red Steel 2 but the theme of Red Steel 1 was more fitting (maybe its just me but I liked going against the yakuza/street punks more than going against some weird somewhat technologically advanced western biker gang). The controls are better in Red Steel 2, but mostly because they gave us access to ACTUALLY using the sword and not just giving us what would appear to be a sword but really is just a stick that gave them the right to make us waggle like idiots. But at the same time it was fun ducking behind cover and shooting at ppl from across the room then running up and flanking them and shooting them in the head. In the end I ended up disappointed in a way but still would play this game over and over. I just wish they would have kept what was good about Red Steel 1 and adding in what they adding in for Red Steel 2 and gave the game some longevity (and no I am not gonna say multiplayer...not all games need multiplayer. This game is one of those games...besides it would have been so broken anyway since the lock on feature is so late to lock on unless you do the hold A, let go, then swing method which would get frustrating. That and alot of the skills he has are cheap as all hell xD especially raven xD (think that is the name of it)the one where you send the person flying in the air then you can immediately leap in the air and slash them down to the ground)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 15, 2010)

The game does emphasize heavily on swordplay, but the gun is quite useful. Instead of having to rush enemies who are at a distance, you can instead take out your gun and blow them away. I found myself using the shotgun a lot on armored foes who aren't exactly easy to take on with a sword. There's also location specific damage effects to chain with your sword.

I also wrote a full review of it here. Fantastic game, 9.2/10 overall.


----------



## nasune (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah I just read it, and I agree with you the game is good, still I will say that the gun could've been left out completely and it would've been fine. And that is a bit of a shame ( every enemy was quite simple if you used the right sword skill, or even just smashed away madly (except for the mitrailleur dude, I hate that one, but a gun would not be much help there either)), I hoped for a bit more gun action ( funnily enough, the only current gen console on which I like shooters is the wii). And the story was a bit of a let down for me (just too many questions left open, why was the hero cast out, why did snijiro turn out that way, what happens to the others after the game etc.), though it was not a bad story (can't say the originals' was better, its been too long to remember that story). Still it is quite an accomplishment (the swordfighting is fun after all).


----------



## Villetil (Mar 15, 2010)

I've read through the entirety of this topic hoping to figure out what I am doing wrong not being able to launch the game but unfortunately it did not help. 

I've got the latest version of USB LOader GX (just updated it via their online update service)
My Wii has firmware version 4.0E on it
I installed Wachinko's latest revision of CIOS (rev19)

I've managed to play the wii motion plus intro cinematic that is on the game by setting video mode to AutoPatch vidpatch on, using IOS249, Error 2 fix, using an alternative .DOL(player.dol) and having IOS Reload set to on. However after playing the movie (with some messed up audio here and there) the screen goes black and I'm back at the system menu.

Does anyone have any ideas on what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Mar 15, 2010)

Villetil said:
			
		

> I've read through the entirety of this topic hoping to figure out what I am doing wrong not being able to launch the game but unfortunately it did not help.
> 
> I've got the latest version of USB LOader GX (just updated it via their online update service)
> My Wii has firmware version 4.0E on it
> ...


Hmm it could just be cIOS rev19, ppl have been having trouble that use that cIOS. I had no trouble with loading the game, but then again I had already seen the WiiMotion+ video (you only have to watch it once then it never shows its self again) when I played Wii Sports Resort so it didnt start the video at all just went straight to the Ubisoft logo and on to the game. But then again it could just be reading that you dont have 4.2...I dunno. Because there is an 4.2 update on the image/disk. *atleast that's what I read* And as far as going to a  black screen after the gay WiiMotion+ video, that is normal. You just make sure you watch ALL the stupid videos, then let it kick you back to the system menu. If you watched ALL the videos on that list, it saves in the system that you have watched it and you shouldnt need to run it through the alt DOL. The only thing you need on for this game to play is Error 2 fix to on or to anti. Nothing more

Firmware 4.2U (official)
cIOS rev17
I play all games off IOS249 (except Zangeki no Reginleiv and Sonic and Sega AllStars Racing)
Usb Loader Gx updated via online update
Pimp My Wii has been ran on this Wii


----------



## Villetil (Mar 15, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Villetil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After fumbling arounf with the settings in USB Loader GX i managed to get it to run somehow but thanks for the help anyway. I'll give my settings alook and will post them here in a minute, perhaps they'll be usefull to someone else.


----------



## panmusic (Mar 15, 2010)

Does this game has a New game+?
This is very important to me because I want to complete it 100% (upgrades,weapons etc) in my 2nd playthrough...


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 15, 2010)

this game sucks, what a waste of download
no two player............say what??


----------



## silkyskeeter (Mar 15, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> this game sucks, what a waste of download
> no two player............say what??


To eaches own. So what if it doesnt have 2 player? (not all games need multiplayer) If you would have watched any footage of this game and/or paid attention to E3 at all, you would have known it didnt have multiplayer. So in essence you are the one that sucks for downloading a game without researching what the game actually was. The game wasnt all that it was hyped up to be but it by no means sucks.


----------



## Kenshin Br (Mar 15, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> this game sucks, what a waste of download
> no two player............say what??



LOL.

The game sucks because it does not gave two player mode?

LOL.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Mar 16, 2010)

This game is good, but i have to admit i'm very disappointed by it's controls. They're not bad at all, but i have a feeling that the WM+ does little to make it a better a experience.


----------



## aaadmiral (Mar 16, 2010)

played first couple hours, pretty fun.

I actually use the gun a fair amount, but I'm a bit of a pussy when it comes to FPS.

Also, worked with Configurable USBLoader no problem... just set video mode to Force NTSC. (worked without that, but in b&w :S)


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Mar 16, 2010)

[Wii] Red Steel 2 [Credit]

http://www.viddler.com/explore/ContraNetwork/videos/37/


----------



## VashTS (Mar 16, 2010)

anyone notice the title id is RD2*X*41  causing it to seem region free?  same problem when fifa 10 came out


----------



## moli (Mar 16, 2010)

blacksoul said:
			
		

> moli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unscrubbed release *works*!
btw cannot be download problem as it was compressed (crc). and not a burn issue as i said.


----------



## Azadar (Mar 17, 2010)

Got the game to work on usbloader but I have to say this is a total pile of shit.. The game just isn't fun to me at all. The graphics are cell shaded and look ok but the gameplay just bores me. I deleted it after trying to play for 30 minutes and was like can I boot the 360 again?


----------



## cacildo (Mar 17, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> this game sucks, what a waste of download
> no two player............say what??



HE´S RIGHT! I also wont play God of War 3 because it has no multiplayer.

By the way, i wrote an extensive review of Red Steel 2. Is there a place where i could post it?

There´s a rumor about this leaked version being not-retail yet. I even listed a few glitches, but i dont think it is true.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Mar 18, 2010)

*[Wii] Red Steel 2 [Final Stage & Final Boss] -ENDING-*

http://www.viddler.com/explore/ContraNetwork/videos/45/


*Comment:*

*Red Steel 2* has disappointed me a lot, the plot makes me laugh, so the dubbing ..
Lasts very little, even if there are side quests the game is not durable .. indeed

*By _Contra_*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 18, 2010)

cacildo said:
			
		

> fishykipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reviews go in the GBAtemp Magazine Reviews section. That's where I put all mine.

Well, it is almost two weeks before retail, who knows? I haven't had any glitches yet though.

As for the multiplayer, yes, it's disappointing, but they've made it clear that they're focusing on a single player experience, much like Metroid Prime games (outside of 2, which had a bit of multiplayer). Hopefully they'll do multiplayer if they decide on a Red Steel 3. I wouldn't say a lack of multiplayer makes it awful, seeing as the sword fighting is very intricate and would be hard to incorporate in a multiplayer setting (it's a lot fancier than WSR), but it does kinda blow. It's still a fun game though.


----------



## ringorinfret (Mar 18, 2010)

I thought this game would have generated way more posts...hence this post :-)))

cant wait for the NTSC release! time to dust-off the m+


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 18, 2010)

To my opinion, MotionPlus is ridiculous and nintendo always find a way to add it to make more money and an excuse.

EDIT: Why did some people use modchip and softmod at the same time ? Its not neccessarily, is it ? I have softmod and its free and no problem.


----------



## ganons (Mar 18, 2010)

so this requires motion + to play?


----------



## ringorinfret (Mar 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> To my opinion, MotionPlus is ridiculous and nintendo always find a way to add it to make more money and an excuse.
> 
> EDIT: Why did some people use modchip and softmod at the same time ? Its not neccessarily, is it ? I have softmod and its free and no problem.



Motion plus would be great if we didnt need to always recalibrate... the ping pong in sports resort is just awesome! my favorite mini game with m+


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 18, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> EDIT: Why did some people use modchip and softmod at the same time ?


try playing sam n max season 2 without a chip


----------



## Meowayne (Mar 18, 2010)

Red Steel 2 certainly is not intuitive; it takes even more time getting used to than REGINLEIV. But once you do, it really quite awesome owning dudes in fights. 

I am playing on Ninja difficulty, which practically means pulling off flawless fights every time. Which is great.

The problem is (and the problem many people have reported) is that in the beginning, it SEEMS like you can do more than you actually do. You can do sword slashes but it takes a while until you notice that doing so without holding Z is fairly frustrating. You play around with "block" mode and notice that they limited the way MotionPlus is read significantly, but only later in the game do you learn that you only need horizontal and vertical blocks. 
The little quirks and knacks of the controls only open themselves up to you very slowly - even for me, one of those that are familiar with the technology and know what M+ can and can't do, and don't expect "1:1" or something similar to the WSR rotational sword fight. 

It's sad, I know that many people are going to be disappointed, even though the swordfights are just plain badass 1-2 hours into the game - and only get better.


----------



## DjFIL (Mar 19, 2010)

Just finally got around to playing this.  Works great on my NTSC 4.3 w/ USB Loader GX (latest build).  Ubisoft really out did them selves.  Perfect graphical style for the Wii... looks just great.  Gameplay is really solid, not perfect 1:1 sword fights but 100x improved over Red Steel 1.  This is one of the few A+ titles on the Wii and another reason why I'm happy I kept mine.


----------



## updowners (Mar 20, 2010)

.


----------



## ringorinfret (Mar 21, 2010)

where is NTSC???????!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 21, 2010)

ringorinfret said:
			
		

> where is NTSC???????!!



Out on the 23rd. How we got an almost 2 week early dump is beyond me. And why does it matter, the game plays just the same. Force the region to NTSC and you're ready to go baby.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Mar 21, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> To my opinion, MotionPlus is ridiculous and nintendo always find a way to add it to make more money and an excuse.
> 
> EDIT: Why did some people use modchip and softmod at the same time ? Its not neccessarily, is it ? I have softmod and its free and no problem.


Worthless troll comment..... Was there a point to this comment at all? Was it even provoked? Fail


----------



## ringorinfret (Mar 21, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ringorinfret said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes I know but i prefer to download NTSC version, just in case of problems I havent waster 4 gigs of download on my limited bandwidth

But sometimes I prefer PAL since they tend to have french included more often


----------



## karacasus (Mar 22, 2010)

thanx


----------

